# Over The Edge



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

This Bass crankbait was inspired by Bassinjody's crank's. I love his style and pushed this one over the edge as far as dropping the belly and cropping the tail. It's a pretty cool look, and much to my amazement ,after proper ballast placement it actually work's! Thank's Jody,

Douglas


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

big fan of your work row, love it, super nice!!!! its gonna get smashed big time, call it the pelican, thats what it looks like to me lol

Etch


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Doug, That is an amazing lure. I like Jody's cranks also. 

Etch I was thinking the "pelican" also. That has to have mombo wobble!!!!!!!

John


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

looks great. I can bet that that took some precise placement of ballast as well as overall precise craftsmanship to get it to swim both straight as well as in an overall vertical position (as opposed to swimming straight but in a "10-20 degrees off vertical" orientation). That is the main issue I am running into with smaller cranks. About 50% of my baits I am completely happy with the action. About 30% will swim straight when reeled in but swim in a "slightly off vertical" orientation. The other 20% I am hoping can be tuned mostly by filing the bill and bending the line tie but I just haven't tinkered with them yet. I'm getting ready to test my jointed lures and am keeping my fingers crossed that they swim straight and have a good action. At any rate nice work, I like the design.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

rowhunter i have to give up the big belly baits now,because yours makes mine looke silly.awsome bait i like it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Another vote for the look of a pelican. 

Even when you're playing around, your work is beautiful.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pelican, basset hound eyes or my mother-inlaw  (forgive me lord)...can't decide, but that radical design is sure one the fish haven't yet seen...nice job!


----------

